# Giveaway : Bottom Fed TOBH v2 Atty



## Yiannaki (24/9/14)

Hi guys

So I think it's about time I gave something back to this awesome community.

I have an unused Bottom Fed Bronze TOBH v2 Atty up for grabs!

*How do you enter?

Simply leave a reply with your username and tell us what you love most about your bottom fed mod.

*When does the giveaway close? 

I will lock this thread on Friday 26 September at 23:59, so you have until then to enter 


*How will you know if you've won?

I will punch all the entries into random.org to determine a random winner. 

The winner will be contacted via PM and I will use normal postage to send the item their way.

Here are some pics of the atty.

Good luck

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 7


----------



## devdev (24/9/14)

I am not entering, but best of luck to those who do! This is a great bit of kit, I only have three bottom feeders, but six bottom fed attys, so I think someone else would get great use out of this

hats off to you @Yiannaki this is a great initiative

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Zeki Hilmi (24/9/14)

Would love to win this... Username: Zeki Hilmi

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## zadiac (24/9/14)

Cool of you to do this man. I'm not entering. I have one on the way.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## 2 Angry Wolves (24/9/14)

I havent actually ever vaped a bottom fed! Looking forward to try one!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Al3x (24/9/14)

I would like to enter myself into this giveaway, Al3x
I do not have my bottom fed mod as yet, but have been wanting one since trying out @Rob Fisher gear at the KZN vapemeet, will have one at the end of the month, I simple love the flavor and vapor production on my tobh and to be able to have this when my reo is here will be awesome, And to add to this I will also be broke at this time so I will have to save up for some time before I can think of any additionals to the reo.
I now have a specified budget for vaping and am not allowed to go over it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Riaz (24/9/14)

This would be awesome to have once I get my reo 

Username: riaz 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## crack2483 (24/9/14)

crack2483



Will let you know how it vapes once it's done 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Al3x (24/9/14)

crack2483 said:


> crack2483
> View attachment 11889
> 
> 
> ...


looking good there bro, what chip are you using and could you post a couple more pics.
I have a similar plan for my reo with either an sx300(30w) or sx330 v2(50w) cause these are the chips I have currently


----------



## crack2483 (24/9/14)

Al3x said:


> looking good there bro, what chip are you using and could you post a couple more pics.
> I have a similar plan for my reo with either an sx300(30w) or sx330 v2(50w) cause these are the chips I have currently



 it's my cana that burnt out. Want to see if I can mod it to be mech bottom fed. 






Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Al3x (24/9/14)

crack2483 said:


> it's my cana that burnt out. Want to see if I can mod it to be mech bottom fed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ok cool, so you not adding a chip to it, just straight bottom fed mech,
I am planning to convert my reo to a regulated bottom fed

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## bjorncoetsee (24/9/14)

Id like to enter @bjorncoetsee 
I like bottom feed cause u control the flavor,and its so much more intense flavor,can change flavors quickly,can build cool coils on a dripper, and NO leakage like rbas and clearos

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## devdev (24/9/14)

A pic of a bottom feeder:






And cause its a miff looking thing, here is a happy thing

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 3


----------



## Yiannaki (24/9/14)

devdev said:


> A pic of a bottom feeder:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol @devdev there are no words 

Thanks for sharing?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zegee (24/9/14)

Username : @Zegee 
Love the tobh and this would be awesome on my reo.i love dripping and bottom fed gives you the best of both worlds.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ConradS (24/9/14)

Username: ConradS 
New Reo owner and mind blown by efficiency and outright awesomess of the vape, even at 1 ohm +. Cloud 9. Would love this to have a backup when coiling.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Alex (24/9/14)

Great stuff @Yiannaki, I wish everyone the best of luck, because I won't be entering

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ET (24/9/14)

username : @ET
Ever since i got my reo i've been happily squonking away, my poor vamo has been giving me dirty looks for weeks now.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## jtgrey (24/9/14)

Username : @jtgrey 

I am building a bottom feed mod with a sx350 chip . Would love to own the TOBH v2 Atty . It would take my dripping and driving to the next
level

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Marzuq (25/9/14)

Yiannaki said:


> Hi guys
> 
> So I think it's about time I gave something back to this awesome community.
> 
> ...


wow @Yiannaki thats awesome!
Username: Marzuq
what i like most about bottom fed attys are quite simple. all the advantages of dripping with none of the mess or fuss. 

fingers crossed that i win this...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (25/9/14)

Al3x said:


> I would like to enter myself into this giveaway, Al3x
> I do not have my bottom fed mod as yet, but have been wanting one since trying out @Rob Fisher gear at the KZN vapemeet, will have one at the end of the month, I simple love the flavor and vapor production on my tobh and to be able to have this when my reo is here will be awesome, And to add to this I will also be broke at this time so I will have to save up for some time before I can think of any additionals to the reo.
> I now have a specified budget for vaping and am not allowed to go over it.


 
Ah, a Reonaut in the making. Congrats. Looking forward to officially welcome you in the Reo Mail thread. May I register your Reo household on ECF so long?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Al3x (25/9/14)

Andre said:


> Ah, a Reonaut in the making. Congrats. Looking forward to officially welcome you in the Reo Mail thread. May I register your Reo household on ECF so long?


I've got about a week more to wait, but yeah sure register me bro, as long as no one complains that mine is not with me as yet.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Humbolt (25/9/14)

Still relatively new to vaping and have never tried a bottom fed either.
Would love to try it with the MVP2 ill be getting!
Username: Humbolt


----------



## Yiannaki (26/9/14)

Just enter 24 hours left guys!


----------



## Philip (26/9/14)

I would love to get this at the moment my only exposure is the Nautilus mini which has changed my perception on vaping and flavours ten fold.
So I can only assume that this will do this same so I am am keen to try


----------



## toke (26/9/14)

this is amazing! thank you!
im currently drawing up plans to build my own bottom fed reo copy with the help of an engineer friend. but i dont own any bottom fed attys to test it on  this would really help give me a push in the right direction. (who knows if it works well we might start producing them haha)
username : toke

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki (26/9/14)

Guys, thread is now locked 

I will post the winner within the hour. 

Good luck to all who entered


----------



## Yiannaki (27/9/14)

Congratulations to @jtgrey

Winner winner chicken dinner 

I will get in touch with you via PM

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## ET (27/9/14)

congrats dude


----------

